
What 2015 Taught Me About the London Tech Scene - tim333
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/22/what-2015-taught-me-about-the-london-tech-scene/
======
shalmanese
One of the things I've realized travelling around the world is that the bottom
95% of the tech scene looks remarkably similar everywhere in the world
(including SF & SV). The difference is whether the top 5% of the scene exists
at all and, if it does, how big it is.

It's always a hard thing to gauge because the interests of the top 5% are in
protecting themselves from the bottom 95% of noise. You need to be invited
behind the curtain, so to speak and there's ever increasing curtains
everywhere you look once you're in.

Thus, it can be very hard to comparatively judge startup scenes by city
because you never know how your view is being biased.

~~~
tim333
That's an interesting way of looking at it. I'm from London and thinking of
visiting SF. I guess there are more famous tech names that have made it there
but you probably don't get to see them much.

